# Hello Everybody



## NLtoUKtoGermany (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum. Just to let you know something about myself and what my situation is, then I will have some questions.

I was born in The Netherlands in Roermond (close to the RAF Base in Bruggen) en when I was younger I used to hang about with a lot of the British expats that lived in or around Roermond.
I moved to the UK with then my partner, who I have now divorced. I have a new partner with a lovely daughter of 15 months old. 
My partner is English (from Sale, Manchester) and we are now looking to moving closer to my family. Both my parents with their respective partners live in Maastricht. I have requested a transfer at work to work from the Dusseldorf office, as this is the closest office to where most of my family live. Now they have told me that I will have to initially live in Germany to work from a German office. The option of living in The Netherlands and working in Dusseldorf was not an option.
So, considering that I have not ventured over the border much when I was younger (besides getting fuel when it used to be the DM) I am not sure about areas.
Now your help would be appreciated. I am looking for somewhere between Maastricht and Dusseldorf. Heinsberg seems to be reasonably priced, but are there areas you should steer away from? I also looked at Aachen, but it is such a big city and am not sure what areas there would be good and what bad.
Any other suggestions (out of experience) would be much appreciated.
Also, I am a bit confused with the water, electricity, and gas rates. Can someone give me some idea how much I would be spending as a normal (well.....) family of 3?

Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## PeterSchmiz (Jun 12, 2010)

Welcome to this forum - I am new, too and I hope like you that I can find some great threads...


----------

